

Your Professional Network - easonchan42
http://robbieabed.com/your-professional-network-sucks-and-its-all-your-fault/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+robbieabed+%28Robbie+Abed%27s+Personal+Blog%29

======
palmer
It's working for me, but in case it's down again, here's Google's cached
version: <http://bit.ly/OdjSdM>

------
systematical
Anyone else getting sick of titles like these?

~~~
peterwwillis
Submit a poll, find out.

 _edit_ Whoops, feature was turned off. That's a bummer.

------
WalterSear
Your network provider sucks and it's all your fault

------
podopie
Just to make a point, and certainly not capturing all the grammatical problems
with this post:

"Your sitting down eating lunch at your desk."

One list ends with periods, the other does not.

"No one knows who you really are besides your previous title’s"

Is grammar now a lost art? I understand the author has a message, but it feels
lost and less professional when one doesn't take the opportunity to proofread
work.

------
Jordan_N
This website is down, and it's not my fault.

~~~
robbiea
alright keep the jokes coming :) Wpengine.com here I come!

------
randomdata
Given that computers are better at networking than people, if my professional
network sucks, it is only my fault to the extent that I have failed to build a
system that makes it not suck for everyone.

~~~
michaelt
I'm not sure professional networking is something that can be usefully
automated. I mean, a LinkedIn network is to a real network as Facebook friends
are to real friends.

~~~
randomdata
A friend, perhaps, has to resonate certain emotions, but a professional
associate just needs to have utilitarian value. A time where you can just
press a button and have a system that automatically matches your skills and
interests with an employer looking for the same seems quite within the realm
of possibility, especially as AI improves.

------
robbiea
sorry guys. horrible host... all my fault.. moving it to another server later
tonight.

~~~
WiseWeasel
Might wanna fix the misspelling in the first word of the post while you're at
it, as it gives a bad first impression. It should be "you're", nor "your".

